# Deer Sausage??????



## cybereyes (Dec 7, 2008)

Ive been making jerky for a few years, but this year I decided I wanted to try and get into making some sausage since I have a grinder. I thought that you had to smoke them once you stuffed them into the casings in order to cook them, but the instructions on the box of the summer sausage kit I got from Gander Mountain says nothing about cooking. The only thing is says to do is to mix the meat with the cure and the seasoning and stuff it and refrigerate, then it says not to eat raw sausage. Wow, ok so how long does it stay in the refrigerator before its edible? Is this really all you have to do? Im really confused and don't want to waste about 8 pounds of deer burger or worse get sick from this. I followed the box instructions to the letter on the mixing, except I didn't use the optional pork. I may do that next time since most things I've read say it taste better that way, but for now I just need to know if I'm doing this right.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Contact Ken W. He is a moderator on the Recipe, Snow Goose and Pheasant Forums. He has made a ton of sausage. In fact he just made a bunch of different kinds of sausage yesterday.


----------

